# How to Germinate Seeds in Your Bra



## mojavemama (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking for a surefire way to germ your beans while keeping the absolute perfect germination temperature? 

I germinate all my seeds in my bra, having cooked way too many on a warming mat or under a light. Now all the beans and sprouts are happy campers. 

I take a very small zip lock bag, cut a paper towel so I can fold it 4 times, wet it, put my beans in it, and fold the wet toweling over itself, and stuff it back into the zip lock baggie. Then I place 4 baggies in my bra---two in each cup. 
Normally, most germ at about 12 hours without pre-soaking. With pre-soaking, usually those that require a bit of scuffing will also pop in about 12 hours. Only a couple times has it taken 24 hours, but that was when I knew I had tough shells and didn't think to scuff them first. 

For those guys who just can't pull off looking good in a bra, this method's still for you. Just use a 3X5" bandaid and put the packets under them, then press it on your skin somewhere in a quiet place--your chest, your thigh. 

This method, while sounding laughable, has never let me down.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't understand what you are trying to show here.....I think I am going to need pictures of what is under the bra so I understand what the seeds are up against......    

-SSF-


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 21, 2011)

Homemade heating mat!!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

bra too tight, seeds are squishing flat, remove bra and put seeds in panties then take pics and report back




:hubba:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

im sorry but you put cheese in your bra :rofl:


Careful not to let my girl see this, they might really be widowmakers hahaaahahaaa


----------



## sawhse (Mar 21, 2011)

when i die i want to come back as some cheese seeds. lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 21, 2011)

I got a friend to help me since i lack...but.....dam! I think i gave her the wrong seed!


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2011)

just be carefull what you wish for M'momma....:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh mojavemamma, i love you! You are the best.  Thanks for the tit, i mean tip this morning and the giggle. I even have a very similar bra. I am gonna use your way. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mutt (Mar 21, 2011)

:spit:not everyday you wake up to coffee and seeds and boobs....would like to see the bra made out of buds tho LOL (bra optional of course)


----------



## nova564t (Mar 21, 2011)

:hubba: Oh, to be those seeds!!:hubba:


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice "set" of instructions, now I wish I would've germ'd my seeds that way just to say I did!  Good info to pass along tho'... thanks for that sista', I think more ppl will be getting involved in growing anything if they can just begin like that, js! LOL


----------



## dekgib (Mar 23, 2011)

wow thats an idea


----------



## jimenezcdt420 (Mar 23, 2011)

you give a whole new meaning of stuffing , now if i can just sweet talk my wife in to and tell her its all medical help and mabe a tax write off but seeds in the pantys would germ faster i bet


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

I :heart: You

:48:


----------



## jesuse (Apr 19, 2011)

:banana: class


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2011)

Are they growing MM or did they peter out:laugh:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Apr 19, 2011)

ROFLMAO, and I really needed to laugh today! :heart:
You are such a fun girl, I'm proud to call you friend! 
I bet you would get a nursing bra if they came pretty like this pink one and your leopard one too! Can you babysit a few beans that are tough to crack? My freaking bras want to strangle the baby beans... Plus they aren't photogenic, LOL.


----------



## the chef (Apr 19, 2011)

I know a girl that can germ a 100 pack that way!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm gonna try it!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

NONONONONONONONONONO, i never wanted to see that again. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
ok, fine, i will have nightmares now.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 19, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try it!


Those are gonna be some UGLY plants!!:shocked: :rofl:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 20, 2011)

Am I doing it right, MM?


----------



## mojavemama (Apr 20, 2011)

ROFLMAO! Oh, I am just cracking up here! Love those pictures, you guys are lookin' SOOOO good. Man, you wear those bras much better than I ever could. You boys be rockin' it!  Happy 420!


----------



## Locked (Apr 20, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try it!




Well there goes my anonymity...Stoney just posted my pic. For those of you who threatened me with bodily harm if I ever used that pic as my avatar again....I didn't do it. You can lynch Stoney....


----------



## lovbnstoned (Jun 16, 2013)

those r some lucky seeds  hahahahahahah

lovbnstoned    :icon_smile: 
ol stoner  :tokie:


----------



## that_girl (Oct 28, 2013)

u guys r awesome!!! i so needed this laugh!
Mamas, i'm totally trying this!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 28, 2013)

:giggle:


I remember *momma *Did this..I sure miss her around here..specially her humor ..

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 28, 2013)

:cry: we miss our *M Mamma*:cry:


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2013)

the chef said:
			
		

> I got a friend to help me since i lack...but.....dam! I think i gave her the wrong seed!


 What pretty K...itties.


----------



## vostok (Aug 8, 2014)

Great Idea ...now I just need a sex reversal at $20.000 a shot ....lol

no thanks  "V"


----------

